# Same tile for entire home flooring(good or bad idea)



## cubangt (Jun 22, 2016)

So we have i believe it was 1200 Sq ft of flooring we need to do..the only places we are not going to use this particular tile is in the kitchen and master bath.. But we are looking at a 7x20 wood like tile

my question is, is tiling the entire floor in this one tile common these days? Should we consider different tiles for each area? each room? 

Im ok with the tile selection we have made, just wast sure about the design aspect of things if using the same tile for everything was normal practice?

thanks..


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've always been partial to having the same flooring thru out the entire house. I usually see/like wood everywhere but the baths and maybe kitchen [tile]


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Same is fine, different is fine. What I don't like seeing are those times where they didn't have enough to do the same but tried to match the tile; that always stands out to me.


----------



## cubangt (Jun 22, 2016)

yea we are def going to make sure we buy plenty to do everything, but since we are not interior designers, wanted to get feedback on using the same tile all over.. the three areas that will not be the same is the kitchen, and both bathrooms.. (maybe even the master bedroom)

Appreciate the feedback.. 
thank you


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Jim that is odd. I had a client who purchased her tile, but didn't pay attention to dye lots. I told here there were variations in the colors and she may want to go back and get it all in one lot. She insisted it wouldn't matter to her and I should lay it. Well it looked like a subdued checkerboard. Awful in my eyes. She was satisfied.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Jim that is odd. I had a client who purchased her tile, but didn't pay attention to dye lots. I told here there were variations in the colors and she may want to go back and get it all in one lot. She insisted it wouldn't matter to her and I should lay it. Well it looked like a subdued checkerboard. Awful in my eyes. She was satisfied.




These 2 came out of the same box which was tied to the box the others in the pic came out of. This is not lighting or camera, The tile really is that far off. It was the only one like it out of 4 boxes. I still have 2 more unopened boxes to check. 

Gotta keep a sharp eye when installing tile. I hope I'm not one tile short.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the same hardwood flooring through out. We have hardwood in the LR, DR,Family
room and bedrooms....the foyer kitchen and first floor bath all have
the same cream ceramic tile. I would not like it if the ceramic tile was
different in each room.


----------



## G'terDone (Jan 31, 2017)

I like the same flooring throughout. The only thing we have different right now is the bedrooms and living room which have carpet. Our plan is to eventually put the wood-like tile down throughout.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

For me, same flooring throughout the rooms work just perfectly fine. As all that one wants is to make their home look at it's best. And to get it done nothing seems to be happening if you couldn't be looking for.


----------



## cubangt (Jun 22, 2016)

I want to thank everyone for their feedback and suggestions, i wont be doing much of anything in this house anymore.. as with everyone else in houston right now.. we are dealing with the flood and being that the house was under 2.5ft or more , floor is the last thing on my mind. Im not sure if i can return all the tile and recoop some of that money for repairs or write it off as a loss.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Prayers are with you, hoss. Best of luck with the recovery.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Good luck with the mess you are dealing with. There will be people shopping for tile if you don't think you will need them.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

I think it's a good decision. It'll look perfectly fine having the same tile for entire home flooring.


----------



## SoniasHomeStyle (Oct 18, 2017)

depends on the space


----------

